
Ask HN: Google took down Chrome Extension without reason. What should I do now? - roadbeats
Hi all,<p>I run a bookmarking website (getkozmos.com) and it has a browser extension which is available on Github (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;kozmos&#x2F;browser-extensions).<p>Google took down this extension without even a notice. I just got a message from a user and realized it was taken down, I can not see the reason. The only message I get from the store is &quot;This item has been removed from the store because it did not comply with our policies or terms of service.&quot;.<p>I have a paid developer account and sent bunch of e-mails, also mentioned Google Chrome on Twitter.<p>No response so far. Noone opened the e-mails I sent (I can see if someone opens an I e-mail I sent, thanks to Superhuman).<p>I ran out of ideas. I can not imagine how a simple bookmarking extension doesn&#x27;t comply their policy. All it does is creating a heart button in the browser, and providing a new tab interface to explore the bookmarks.<p>Ideas &amp; recommendations welcome.<p>Azer
======
o0c
Sorry I can not help, but I want to clarify, you can not see if someone
"opens" an email. Simplifying a bit: mails are basically sent in plain text
from mail server A to mail server B. What happens next highly depends on the
scenario. If the recipient is an individual usually the client fetches the
mail from the server and renders it as it pleases, hence tracking embedded in
html is not necessarily rendered nor "read receipts" are sent back. In many
other cases (e.g. corporate recipients, where different persons may look at
it) the mail will be processed in some form and only plain text content
extracted to be displayed in some ticket system.

~~~
roadbeats
You're right. But still, we got no response for all e-mails we sent. Google
Chrome's official Twitter account didn't even respond us once although we
mentioned them so many times.

------
CommanderData
That sounds awful. Have you tried reaching out on their public Chrome forum ?

